# Silver Grey or Orient Blue???



## kfv330ci (Feb 22, 2003)

I finally received the call I had been waiting on.... dealer has received April allocations and one has my name on it.

Going tomorrow to finalize order and can't decide on colors.... silver grey with black leather and alum trim OR orient blue with natural brown and wood trim?:dunno: 

Silver grey looks sportier but I also like the elegant look of orient blue. 

Damn BMW for offering so many color choices


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

I wonder what color I like... :eeps:


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

I waffled on colors right up until I placed my order. I went to the dealer to place my order thinking I would get Orient Blue and wound up ordering Steel Gray. Steel Gray was my first choice (after Steel Blue... :tsk: ) back when I originally decided to get a 330i.  

Go with your gut. I think my first choice was the right one and I'm extremely happy with the color I chose.


----------



## kfv330ci (Feb 22, 2003)

I didn't really consider grey interior with orient blue but that looks really sharp. Kinda gives the orient blue a sportier edge than the natural brown.

Alee -- you have any pics showing interior better?


Now I have a third to consider...


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Al, that last shot (the one from your sig) is one of my favorite shots of Orient Blue anywhere. OB looks amazing when it's spotless. Steel Gray, and most likely Silver Gray, lets you relax a little with the cleaning regimen.

Oh, and since were showing pictures, this was my choice...


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

kfv330ci said:


> *Alee -- you have any pics showing interior better?*


Inside:









Another view of the outside:









More:


----------



## kfv330ci (Feb 22, 2003)

Seeing that I think I've made my decision.... orient blue with grey. That looks absolutely stunning.

Still trying to figure out why I never thought of grey with the blue.. the sand is too light and wasn't real sure about natural brown/black becoming too "busy" but didn't even think about grey.

A big thanks to Alee!!!:thumbup: (any car detailing tips you want to pass along? )


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

kfv330ci said:


> *A big thanks to Alee!!!:thumbup: (any car detailing tips you want to pass along? ) *












It's a great color... just take care of it with regular washing, follow a routine and stick with it.... you will keep it looking great. :thumbup:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Naaah.... bag the baby blue interior. Black!


----------



## dusterbuster (Jan 29, 2003)

alee, great pics of your car. i especially liked that first ultra-shiny picture. :thumbup: btw, how do you like having navigation in your car (same question for plaz). i have ED on order for June, but i've been debating whether to add navigation to the order. such an expensive option, but seems like it can be very useful, and as a bonus, i like how it looks on the dash. thoughts?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Once you live with it, you'll never want to be without it. There may be better systems out there, but none as well integrated.

In fact, I liked the navigation so much that when the widescreen navigation screen came out in 2002, I upgraded my head unit. 




























I will never buy another car without navigation. In short, worth every penny!


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *Once you live with it, you'll never want to be without it. There may be better systems out there, but none as well integrated.
> 
> I will never buy another car without navigation. In short, worth every penny! *


What he said! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Plaz said:


> *What he said! :thumbup: :thumbup: *


Don't be bustin' on baby blue, Plaz! :violent:


----------



## Capitalist (Oct 12, 2002)

kfv330ci said:


> *I finally received the call I had been waiting on.... dealer has received April allocations and one has my name on it.
> 
> Going tomorrow to finalize order and can't decide on colors.... silver grey with black leather and alum trim OR orient blue with natural brown and wood trim?:dunno:
> 
> ...


Silver Grey looks amazing in person. You won't regret it.


----------



## dusterbuster (Jan 29, 2003)

alee said:


> *Once you live with it, you'll never want to be without it. There may be better systems out there, but none as well integrated.
> 
> In fact, I liked the navigation so much that when the widescreen navigation screen came out in 2002, I upgraded my head unit.
> 
> I will never buy another car without navigation. In short, worth every penny! *


do you know whether it's possible to install the nav later on if i decide to forego that option? i know you upgraded your head unit, but i'm wondering whether it's possible to install the nav unit when the original car does not come with it. i would really like to eventually get nav, but just don't know whether i can afford it right now.  thanks for your help!


----------



## ChadS (Jan 4, 2002)

dusterbuster said:


> *do you know whether it's possible to install the nav later on if i decide to forego that option? i know you upgraded your head unit, but i'm wondering whether it's possible to install the nav unit when the original car does not come with it. i would really like to eventually get nav, but just don't know whether i can afford it right now.  thanks for your help! *


You can install it later, but plan to spent around $4,000 to do it. Besides the screen ($1200) and cassette housing ($500), you have to buy the nav computer ($1500), nav radio ($500), wiring harness, GPS antenna, plus then install everything. If want the navigation (don't blame you, I love mine) and if you can manage the extra cash now, do it.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

alee said:


> *I wonder what color I like... :eeps:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Black?* :eeps:


----------



## 3or5er (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: Re: Silver Grey or Orient Blue???*



Capitalist said:


> *Silver Grey looks amazing in person. You won't regret it. *


Not to mention it's low maintenance.


----------



## FireFly (May 2, 2002)

The good news is no matter what you get, you'll be happy with your decision. Sorry about the glare from the snow but it just won't melt fast enough up here in NH!


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

I notice the new 3er's have that shark fin. IMO it makes the car look like a plane If you get navagation on new models will that shark fin automatically be installed. Or is it an additional option?


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

RCK said:


> *I notice the new 3er's have that shark fin. IMO it makes the car look like a plane If you get navagation on new models will that shark fin automatically be installed. Or is it an additional option? *


At least for the US, the shark fin is for the factory installed cell phone.


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

Don't listen to Alee or Plaz. OB sucks AZZZ! And I don't know what the hell plaz was thinking with his black interior. Man, that really SUCKS! Some of these guys just have absolutely no color coordination!  

:angel:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Plaz said:


> *Naaah.... bag the baby blue interior. Black!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super low shift knob ya' got there...










Baby-blue rocks!


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

Interior Black but without the low shift knob! :dunno:

So, did you put your order in? What did you end up with?


----------



## kfv330ci (Feb 22, 2003)

I put my order in Saturday and went with my initial gut feeling..... silver grey with black leather. Besides really liking the new color and being different for a little while I don't want to kid myself and think I will be diligent enough to keep the orient blue clean enough to really be happy with it. 

I really like the OB but don't want to become unhappy with it having to keep it so clean in order to be that happy with it. Does that make sense? 

Thanks for all the input and pics!!


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

kfv330ci said:


> *I put my order in Saturday and went with my initial gut feeling..... silver grey with black leather. Besides really liking the new color and being different for a little while I don't want to kid myself and think I will be diligent enough to keep the orient blue clean enough to really be happy with it.
> 
> I really like the OB but don't want to become unhappy with it having to keep it so clean in order to be that happy with it. Does that make sense?
> 
> Thanks for all the input and pics!! *


Hey kfv330ci,

Nice choice....did you go with wood or alum trim?? Just curious:dunno:


----------



## kfv330ci (Feb 22, 2003)

Went with the alum trim. I was going to order with the Prem pkg but didn't really like the wood trim (esp on grey and black) so I ordered roof and leather sep. Hopefully I won't regret decision of no lumbar support but I'm pretty sure I won't miss auto dim mirror.

Now I'm trying to decide between ED to save some $$ or just take delivery here.:dunno:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

kfv330ci said:


> *Went with the alum trim. I was going to order with the Prem pkg but didn't really like the wood trim (esp on grey and black) so I ordered roof and leather sep. Hopefully I won't regret decision of no lumbar support but I'm pretty sure I won't miss auto dim mirror.
> 
> Now I'm trying to decide between ED to save some $$ or just take delivery here.:dunno: *


Congrats on the order . . . I think you made a great choice in color . . . it's always nice to have something brand new and the Silver-grey is just that !!!

Enjoy !!


----------

